# What breed is my cat?



## lafeverte (8 mo ago)

Hello!
This is Münevver Hanım (Münü for short) from Turkey. She’s a very intelligent and sophisticated 11-year-old cat, and she’s been with us for over 6 years. We couldn’t find what breed she is — her previous owner has moved abroad and we lost touch with him, so we don’t know Münü’s background either —but I think she’s a mix. She eats frequently, but very little, and she weighs 7 pounds. The reason why she looks “so done” is because she’s so tired of the paparazzi taking her photos.
A happy cat!

Here are some photos:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't know a lot about different breeds, but maybe a Turkish Van mix. What a beautiful cat! I may be a bit biased because as you can see from my signature pictures, I've only had long-haired cats.


----------

